# Something different and new



## Constant Laubscher (Dec 9, 2009)

Here are a couple pens I have made today. 
All have been finished with CA and HUT polish.
Thanks for looking. All comments are welcome.


----------



## areaman (Dec 9, 2009)

fine job of segmenting. Those are really sharp, good job.


----------



## lwalden (Dec 9, 2009)

OK, now you're just showing off. Looks like you had a fun day!! The red and white harlequin pattern is my favorite, followed closely by the blue and yellow that looks like a crossover of the swedish flag. Nice work!!


----------



## PTownSubbie (Dec 9, 2009)

Down right pretty if I must say!!:wink:

Incredible work Constant!


----------



## BryanJon (Dec 9, 2009)

WOW!! Stunning pens. Great job on all of them!


----------



## jasontg99 (Dec 9, 2009)

Very nice.  All laser cut I assume?  Will any of these be in production soon?


----------



## Karin Voorhis (Dec 9, 2009)

WOW amazing beautiful!


----------



## hunter-27 (Dec 9, 2009)

Very Nice work!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CaptG (Dec 9, 2009)

Nice work Constant.  I really can not pick a favorite, they are all way nice.


----------



## DCBluesman (Dec 9, 2009)

Beautiful and clever.  Well done!


----------



## JohnU (Dec 9, 2009)

Beautiful!  4 more reasons why I want an engraver!


----------



## PenTurnerfromMaine (Dec 9, 2009)

Very nice work


----------



## Jgrden (Dec 9, 2009)

And you are selling these for $22.00 each????  I made a simple Elegant Sierra of Ebony and have it priced at $75.00. I think I'll buy your pens to keep them off the market and then turn around and sell them for $125.00, which is where they are supposed to be.


----------



## just_call_me_dusty (Dec 9, 2009)

Very interesting!!.. Nice job keep up the good work.


----------



## papaturner (Dec 9, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## CSue (Dec 9, 2009)

Wonderful!  I love them all.  Great colors and designs.  Can't pick a favorite.


----------



## workinforwood (Dec 10, 2009)

Those are very good Constant!


----------



## drayman (Dec 10, 2009)

they are all stnners constant. well done.


----------



## pensmyth (Dec 10, 2009)

Well, I love them all but if the first one ever gets put into production I want to be first in line to get one! VERY Nice work!

Andy


----------



## johncrane (Dec 10, 2009)

All look great well done Constant!


----------



## Len Shreck (Dec 10, 2009)

Nice work. Did you use the Hut high gloss lacquer and wax finish on top of the ca in a build up method or just a single coat? Im asking because that is the way I finished the pen I put on here but I just did one coat of ca and then build up the hut on top of it. Thanks Len


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 10, 2009)

Awesome pens.


----------



## darcisowers (Dec 10, 2009)

the "cube" one is my favorite, but they ALL are stunning!!  

Great job!
Darci


----------



## leehljp (Dec 10, 2009)

Constant,

Those are absolutely gorgeous! Fantastic!


----------



## witz1976 (Dec 10, 2009)

they are all stunning!


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone for kind words. There are a couple more variations and two new once that I shall post later today. 
These will all be available by the weekend after updating my website. I shall keep you posted in the vendor section.


----------



## jasontg99 (Dec 10, 2009)

Constant Laubscher said:


> These will all be available by the weekend after updating my website. I shall keep you posted in the vendor section.


 
Please do.  Looking forward to buying and making them.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Dec 10, 2009)

Len Shreck said:


> Nice work. Did you use the Hut high gloss lacquer and wax finish on top of the ca in a build up method or just a single coat? Im asking because that is the way I finished the pen I put on here but I just did one coat of ca and then build up the hut on top of it. Thanks Len


 

I have used CA and hut polish to shine it up.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Dec 10, 2009)

darcisowers said:


> the "cube" one is my favorite, but they ALL are stunning!!
> 
> Great job!
> Darci


 

I was wondering if someone would see the cubes?


----------



## mickr (Dec 10, 2009)

amazing what lasers can do..like the last one best..nifty clean design


----------



## Pen_Turner (Dec 10, 2009)

NICE PENS Constant!! I think the one on top is my fav.


----------



## Slyotter (Dec 10, 2009)

Jgrden said:


> And you are selling these for $22.00 each???? I made a simple Elegant Sierra of Ebony and have it priced at $75.00. I think I'll buy your pens to keep them off the market and then turn around and sell them for $125.00, which is where they are supposed to be.


 
I hear you, was talking to a store to see if they would carry some of my pens. Was told no, due to having several that had been sitting in his case. These were made by a gentleman who had recently been on the cover of a turning magazine with his pens segmented cigar pens with celtic knots. Sorry I cannot remember his name at the moment, but he insisted on selling them for $25 and copy of the magazine was displayed (by the shop owner) behind them.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Dec 10, 2009)

Slyotter said:


> I hear you, was talking to a store to see if they would carry some of my pens. Was told no, due to having several that had been sitting in his case. These were made by a gentleman who had recently been on the cover of a turning magazine with his pens segmented cigar pens with celtic knots. Sorry I cannot remember his name at the moment, but he insisted on selling them for $25 and copy of the magazine was displayed (by the shop owner) behind them.


 

What does this have to do with this post?


----------



## DCBluesman (Dec 10, 2009)

This looks like a misunderstanding.  Constant sells the kit of lasered pieces at that price, not the completed pens.


----------



## arjudy (Dec 10, 2009)

I like them all. Top notch as usual.


----------



## broitblat (Dec 10, 2009)

All very creative and good looking.  I also think the cubes is my favorite.

  -Barry


----------



## jimbob91577 (Dec 10, 2009)

broitblat said:


> All very creative and good looking. I also think the cubes is my favorite.
> 
> -Barry


 
The cube is awesome, but my personal favorite is the Harliquin pattern.


----------



## Stick Rounder (Dec 11, 2009)

WOW!  great pens.


----------



## Munsterlander (Dec 11, 2009)

Very impressive.  Like them all, especially the 1st one.


----------



## artme (Dec 11, 2009)

Very exacting and well executed work. Apart from that they are great looking pens.


----------



## Kaspar (Dec 12, 2009)

Very impressive.  All of them.  I think the first is my favorite as well.  But super job on all four.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Dec 13, 2009)

They are on offer in the business section now.


----------



## Slyotter (Dec 15, 2009)

*OOPs*



DCBluesman said:


> This looks like a misunderstanding. Constant sells the kit of lasered pieces at that price, not the completed pens.


 

DC, You got it. I was thinking Constant was selling completed pens at this price. Similar to the guy I mentioned in my post, still trying to remember his name.....

Sly


----------

